# Koi-Sendung bei N -TV



## tipit (26. Jan. 2011)

Hallo Leute,

gleich, um 21 :05 läuft was bei N-TV über Koi`s.

Thema:  Koi - Der teuerste Fisch der Welt.

Ich werde es mir anschauen. Sicherlich gibt es Stoff  zum diskutieren.

Grüße
Tipit


----------



## koimen (26. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Koi-Sendung bei N -TV*

Hallo...., habe mehr erwartet.....coolen Teich mit dem gebogenem Glas hat aber der "Franz Pietsch". Auch wenn das einsetzen nicht Schulmässig war hehehehe


----------



## newbee (26. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Koi-Sendung bei N -TV*

Sorry aber ich fand den Beitrag für die Katze

Habe auch echt mehr erwartet.


----------



## tipit (27. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Koi-Sendung bei N -TV*

Hallo, ja, der Beitrag war recht kurz gehalten. 
Es wurde eine Zuchtfarm in Bayern gezeigt und etwas über das ständige aussortieren der Fische in den Becken vorgetragen. Es wurde auch von proteinreichem Futter und dem schnellen Wachstum der Fische gesprochen.
Der Züchter hatte erst einen großen See, in dem er die Fische gehalten hat, wurde erklärt.
Auf Grund von immer wiederkehrenden Fischfängen von Vögel, die auch durch Abschuß mit einem Gewehr nicht nachliessen, wurde eine Fischfarm mit Innenhälterung gegründet.
Die Anwendung von Schußwaffen gegenüber Vögel die sich in natürlichen Gewässern mit Nahrung versorgen, hätte nicht in den Bericht reingemusst.
Es hatte mich als Zuschauer schockiert und nachdenklich gestimmt.:haue3
Zuletzt wurde dann ein Verkauf eines großen Kois gezeigt und über Verkaufspreise berichtet.

Viele Grüße
tipit


----------



## marcus18488 (27. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Koi-Sendung bei N -TV*

Hallo,

hab gestern abend den Bericht angesehen. Na ja, in meinen Augen war es nicht gerade besonders. Hab mir mehr davon erwartet. Es kam fast so rüber, als wenn sich nur die Leute mit einem dicken Geldbeutel einen Koi leisten können. Der teich war zwar schön, hat aber irgendwie nichts mit den meisten Teichen zu tun


Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------

